# General Pest Control



## rburge58 (Oct 18, 2007)

Try Demon WP, it has about a 2 or 3 month residual. I get mine from the local feed store, but will start ordering from http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/. It is much cheaper.


Richard


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Spiders eat other bugs so make sure you want to get rid of them in areas like basements. There are bug/spider vacuums, kind of like dust busters. And there is always catch and release. Or call your local University and ask if their entomology department wants to come help. You can get help cleaning out the bugs and your kids can get a science lesson all in one.


----------

